# My mom told me I'm going to hell



## MobiusX

because she says the bible says to multiply and I won't have a kid. Number 1. I don't even want to have kids. Number 2. Even if I did it's not going to happen. She sometimes says "I will make you" What does this mean? She's going to force me to have sex with a female? She's going to physically guide me inside and out of a woman's vagina? That sounds like group sex or something. That's disgusting actually. It actually makes me mad when she says this to me-- that she will force me because her physically forcing me is what I'm thinking about. 

I already explained to her that I am preventing many from going to hell if it does exist. By me not having a kid this means this kid won't have a kid and many won't exist because of me. I am preventing them from going to hell. According to the bible only the chosen ones will go to heaven. Neo from the Matrix was the chosen one in that movie. You must be very special if you're going to heaven since only a chosen few will go to heaven out of EVERYONE that ever existed! If Adolf Hitler's parents didn't have him, millions of people wouldn't of died. The same thing for Bin Laden and Hussein and other killers. It's better if no one exists so no one will die or feel pain or suffer. But some might say "but they won't experience joy or happiness either" My response is So what? And what kind of mother would watch her own daughter's vagina during pregnancy? that's disgusting. You don't see guys showing their d***s to each other, unless they are gay.


----------



## Kanova

Hey man, relax. Rest easy knowing religion is all made up and there is no heaven or hell. Also, thanks for mentioning Matrix. Me and the woman have to watch it now. Damn that movie is old, 16 years old already.


----------



## Whatev

She'll make you have sex?

Sounds like your incestural fantasies might come true.


----------



## sajs

She is kind of crazy, right ?.


Anyway, if you are going, don't forget to stop by.


----------



## MobiusX

Whatev said:


> She'll make you have sex?
> 
> Sounds like your incestural fantasies might come true.


not really. I prefer a cousin or an aunt. Just the other day I had a dream my mom's 2 sisters came to the US and surprised me by coming to my room. The aunt I prefer had a thong on and no bra. I'm not into group sex. I think it's disgusting. Maybe it has to do with the fact I was gang raped or something.


----------



## Azazello

You seem to have a rather unhealthy obsession with sex...


----------



## gopherinferno

you have been very messed up. much sympathy.


----------



## MobiusX

Azazello said:


> You seem to have a rather unhealthy obsession with sex...


not really


----------



## victoriangirl

I am female and believe me, for us girls/women, the decision not to have kids, to NOT want to have kids is unacceptable to most people out there - religious or not. 

Just ignore them all, is the only way. They will never get our decision. But it is the right decision on all aspects. For us, for the world, for the animals, for the entire universe. So we should be in the VIP section of heaven if you ask me. 

Also I thought this planet was hell to begin with! More of this on the other side? Depressing...surely, but nothing new...


----------



## Imbored21

You are 100% right Mobious. Having children is the most selfish thing you can do. Life is miserable. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemies. Even beautiful rich people have more suffering than happiness. Life is stupid.


----------



## millenniumman75

Pray for your mother.


----------



## Nilufar

Well, the verse about multiplying was probably addressed to Adam and Eve or the Noah's sons so that they can populate the Earth. Do you have an impression that the Earth is not populated enough today?

Here is what Paul the Apostle has to say, as less as I don't approve of him: 
1 Corinthians 7:25-28New International Version (NIV)

*Concerning the Unmarried*
25 Now about virgins: I have no command from the Lord, but I give a judgment as one who by the Lord's mercy is trustworthy. 26 Because of the present crisis, I think that it is good for a man to remain as he is. 27 Are you pledged to a woman? Do not seek to be released. Are you free from such a commitment? Do not look for a wife. 28 But if you do marry, you have not sinned; and if a virgin marries, she has not sinned. But those who marry will face many troubles in this life, and I want to spare you this.

Go in peace


----------



## millenniumman75

Nilufar said:


> Well, the verse about multiplying was probably addressed to Adam and Eve or the Noah's sons so that they can populate the Earth. Do you have an impression that the Earth is not populated enough today?
> 
> Here is what Paul the Apostle has to say, as less as I don't approve of him:
> 1 Corinthians 7:25-28New International Version (NIV)
> 
> *Concerning the Unmarried*
> 25 Now about virgins: I have no command from the Lord, but I give a judgment as one who by the Lord's mercy is trustworthy. 26 Because of the present crisis, I think that it is good for a man to remain as he is. 27 Are you pledged to a woman? Do not seek to be released. Are you free from such a commitment? Do not look for a wife. 28 But if you do marry, you have not sinned; and if a virgin marries, she has not sinned. But those who marry will face many troubles in this life, and I want to spare you this.
> 
> Go in peace


Not liking Paul over the sex factor?

Purity = integrity....something this world lacks.

Paul ended up redeeming himself. He was single, too. He was the one who did big things for Jesus Christ. It would not have happened to the extent it did had he had been married.

That's why he is known in his own right aside from the original 12 disciples. He was a sharp man. He even went on to say "why do I do things I shouldn't and don't do things I should?". Interesting man.


----------



## bloodymary

The bad thing is that usually good and wise people decide not to have children. Also many shy and sensitive people don´t. What´s left is the extroverts and *******s or people with low intelligence procreating, often a lot. Is this the survival of the fittest? 

In the future people people from backward countries will take over Europe/America. It´s pretty much in the process already. Their birthrate is huge while our is insufficient, that´s why we will gradually die out and they will take our place.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical

Well screw her because it's your decision, not her's.


----------



## nubly

Having kids is one of life's greatest pleasures. You're missing out.


----------



## the collector

MobiusX said:


> not really. I prefer a cousin or an aunt. Just the other day I had a dream my mom's 2 sisters came to the US and surprised me by coming to my room. The aunt I prefer had a thong on and no bra. I'm not into group sex. I think it's disgusting. Maybe it has to do with the fact I was gang raped or something.


That's sum effed up shiii. Incest is disgusting. You would have sex with a relative but not have a kid with some other woman.smh.


----------



## littleghost

your mother has some serious issues. sorry you had to grow up with that.


----------



## sad1231234

Going to hell for not having kids? Thats a messed up logic lol.


----------



## slyfox

If there was a god, doubt they would send you to hell for not having kids. If they would, why would anyone think they were a good god anyway?

If you don't want kids, don't have them. Kids are a huge responsibility. Unless she is planning on paying for them and caring for them until they are adults and perhaps further, she should butt out. Even if she was willing to do that, its your body and you don't have to have kids if you don't want to.

Know I don't want kids. I can't even handle a lot of simple things in my own life. Also I have other things I want to focus on in life. 

I thought my counselor was an idiot when he actually thought I could handle having kids. Yeah guy who can't work, neglects important things, has trouble going out places, and who can go into suicidal mode over stressful situations should have kids. Bet either my kids would end up really messed up or I would be wishing I was dead from having to force myself to do so many things.


----------



## sad1231234

Dont have kids = going to hell

Have kids = children go to hell if they dont have kids





Better start having some kids


----------



## nubly

Ask her if she knows which hell.


----------



## VanDamMan

Gang raped? Like jail?


----------



## Mlt18

bloodymary said:


> The bad thing is that usually good and wise people decide not to have children. Also many shy and sensitive people don´t. What´s left is the extroverts and *******s or people with low intelligence procreating, often a lot. Is this the survival of the fittest?
> 
> In the future people people from backward countries will take over Europe/America. It´s pretty much in the process already. Their birthrate is huge while our is insufficient, that´s why we will gradually die out and they will take our place.


I was thinking of this the other day. Yeah, it makes perfect sense now.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Sometimes not having kids is a better thing. You don't want them, don't give a **** about them and that wouldn't help them. It would make things much worse for them for the rest of their lifes. I also don't know other details about you. If anything it would be more of a sin to have a child while hating them/ not giving a ****. Besides, not having kids is not a sin in itself. I mean if you really don't have them. If you do then it's too late and you should take responsibility for them without a question.

Your mother confuses her wish for you to have kids with Bible and God or tries to justify it. Has nothing to do with religion. You should tell her about that. I read it and there was nothing about simply not having kids being a sin. I was also trying to become Christian for some time and I've read/heard a lot. Most Christians would say the same thing I just said.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Ask her if Jesus is in Hell for not having children.


----------



## eukz

donate sperm?


----------



## MobiusX

eukz said:


> donate sperm?


I like to keep my sperm. I wouldnt even sell it. I rather eat it than give it to someone else.


----------



## Entrensik

99% of people are gonna go to hell.


----------



## railcar82594

I think it's more about the doctrines frowning upon single guys assuming they are choosing to be promiscuous, amoral, unwedded etc. and don't become a family man or become devoted to the faith as a priest. But it's an entirely different story and world for guys who are lifetime dateless due to severe SA.


----------



## sad1231234

ScorchedEarth said:


> Ask her if Jesus is in Hell for not having children.


Good point and the prophets in the bible too. Man what kind of mother goes nuts because her kid is just following in Jesus' footsteps?


----------



## twitchy666

*Mum thought I was Jesus*

cos mums want another child. bad idea. wrong. Selfish


----------

